# Goodbye Koko, always in my heart.



## snickypoo

My beautiful, sweet Koko was freed from pain on 14th October 15 at 10.20am, she fought so hard to stay with me, but, I had to let her go Goodbye my best mate, you will be missed every day xxx


----------



## Charity




----------



## kimthecat

I'm sorry for your loss. <hugs>
Run free sweet Koko.


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## snickypoo

cheekyscrip said:


> So sorry for your loss...


Thank you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So very sorry for your loss.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Koko.

*A Bridge Called Love*
A Bridge Called Love 
It takes us back to brighter years, 
to happier sunlit days 
and to precious moments 
that will be with us always. 
And these fond recollections 
are treasured in the heart 
to bring us always close to those 
from whom we had to part.

There is a bridge of memories 
from earth to Heaven above... 
It keeps our dear ones near us

It's the bridge that we call love.

_- author unknown_


----------



## snickypoo

Sled dog hotel said:


> So very sorry for your loss.
> 
> May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Koko.
> 
> *A Bridge Called Love*
> A Bridge Called Love
> It takes us back to brighter years,
> to happier sunlit days
> and to precious moments
> that will be with us always.
> And these fond recollections
> are treasured in the heart
> to bring us always close to those
> from whom we had to part.
> 
> There is a bridge of memories
> from earth to Heaven above...
> It keeps our dear ones near us
> 
> It's the bridge that we call love.
> 
> _- author unknown_


Thank you for this^ I'm having a particularly tough day today, It just comes over me and I'm in tears, there's a lovely thread over on dog chat with lots of pics and talk of having your dogs in bed with you, and it's really upset me, silly really, I'd give anything to have a cuddle with Koko right now, I miss her so much it's actually painful


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snickypoo said:


> Thank you for this^ I'm having a particularly tough day today, It just comes over me and I'm in tears, there's a lovely thread over on dog chat with lots of pics and talk of having your dogs in bed with you, and it's really upset me, silly really, I'd give anything to have a cuddle with Koko right now, I miss her so much it's actually painful


Its not silly, grief and loss and the pain it brings is very real, and can be hard to get through, as you say some days are even tougher then others, sometimes you think you are beginning to do OK and then sudden thoughts or something you read brings it all back and makes you feel so raw again.
They become such a big parts of our life and give their love and companionship unconditionally, so its natural that we feel like we do when we lose them and feel that loss so much..
At the beginning it feels like we will never get through it, but you will, just give yourself time and allow your self to grieve. I always say there is no right or wrong way to grieve, only a way that is personal and right for you.

Thoughts are with you at this hard time. x


----------



## snickypoo

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its not silly, grief and loss and the pain it brings is very real, and can be hard to get through, as you say some days are even tougher then others, sometimes you think you are beginning to do OK and then sudden thoughts or something you read brings it all back and makes you feel so raw again.
> They become such a big parts of our life and give their love and companionship unconditionally, so its natural that we feel like we do when we lose them and feel that loss so much..
> At the beginning it feels like we will never get through it, but you will, just give yourself time and allow your self to grieve. I always say there is no right or wrong way to grieve, only a way that is personal and right for you.
> 
> Thoughts are with you at this hard time. x


Thank you for your kindness and compassion, I'm just having a really bad day I think, it's only been 16 days since I lost her, it seems like so much longer though


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snickypoo said:


> Thank you for your kindness and compassion, I'm just having a really bad day I think, it's only been 16 days since I lost her, it seems like so much longer though


So many of us have been through it on the forum, so don't think you are alone and no one will understand, I'm sure when you are having a bad day if you want to post and talk about it you will get lots of support.

It may not be something you are interested in, but some people do find it helpful, The blue cross animal charity offer a free pet loss bereavement service you can phone them and talk to someone. There is also various literature you can get from the website too to help with pet loss. As said its not for everyone, but if you feel it may help the links below.

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-bereavement-support


----------



## snickypoo

SDH Thank you again, the forum has been a godsend, I've had a lot of support, the members are very understanding, as you say, most have been through the trauma of losing a pet, so they know how I feel, I don't really have anyone at home that I can talk to that understands, so the forum is the place I usually come to, I mostly lurk, looking at the pics of people's dogs and hearing about what they have been getting up to, for the most part, I enjoy doing, but sometimes, like today, something will trigger my emotions and my world comes crashing down
Again, thank you for caring, and thank you for the link, I really appreciate it. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

snickypoo said:


> SDH Thank you again, the forum has been a godsend, I've had a lot of support, the members are very understanding, as you say, most have been through the trauma of losing a pet, so they know how I feel, I don't really have anyone at home that I can talk to that understands, so the forum is the place I usually come to, I mostly lurk, looking at the pics of people's dogs and hearing about what they have been getting up to, for the most part, I enjoy doing, but sometimes, like today, something will trigger my emotions and my world comes crashing down
> Again, thank you for caring, and thank you for the link, I really appreciate it. x


You are very welcome and if you have a bad day and want a chat, you know where to find me. x


----------



## snickypoo

Sled dog hotel said:


> You are very welcome and if you have a bad day and want a chat, you know where to find me. x


Thank you so much xx


----------



## branwen

So sorry to read this..

Run free at the bridge gorgeous Koko..


----------



## snickypoo

branwen said:


> So sorry to read this..
> 
> Run free at the bridge gorgeous Koko..


Thank you x


----------



## silvi

Run free lovely Koko xxx


----------



## snickypoo

silvi said:


> Run free lovely Koko xxx


Thank you x


----------



## snickypoo

Merry Christmas my little angel, if I could have one wish, it would be to wake up christmas morning to find you under the christmas tree, I can't put into words how much I miss you. love you and miss you everyday xxx


----------



## Britt

So sorry for your loss 
R.I.P. Koko.


----------



## snickypoo

Britt said:


> So sorry for your loss
> R.I.P. Koko.


Thanks, its been a struggle to get into the christmas spirit really, 1st year without her I knew would be hard, but I didnt expect to feel so low Thanks again for your kindness. xxx I hope you and yours have a good one.


----------



## snickypoo

Happy Birthday Koko! Today should have been your 12th birthday, not a day goes by that I don't miss you. If love could bring you back, you'd be with me now. love and miss you always xxx


----------



## Polly G

It is really hard on special days like birthdays when our furbabies are no longer with us. Your lovely Koko will know how much you loved her xx


----------



## Rott lover

I had one of those days yesterday. Dont really even know what triggered it.It has been over a year now.


----------



## Rott lover

I usually do not come into this section because it leaves me crying every time.so i am sorry.


----------



## snickypoo

Polly G said:


> It is really hard on special days like birthdays when our furbabies are no longer with us. Your lovely Koko will know how much you loved her xx


Thanks for your kind words, I am still really struggling to be honest, like you said its hard on special days, I know she knew how much I loved her, she was the most faithful friend I ever had and she was like my shadow. I miss her so much. Thanks again. xxx


----------



## Rott lover

In the darkness i turned to go
my last days done ill miss you so
no time even to say goodbye
or to lick the tears spilling from your eyes
thats when i heard you call my name
I knew right then i must turn back to ease your pain
since ive got no voice with which to speak
Its whispers in your dreams ill make
ease your heart and rest your mind
my time with you was the best of kind
i couldnt have asked for a better friend
weve shared our journey to the very end
theres one final thing you need to know
ill whisper in your ear before i go
im leaving first to find the way
so i can lead you back here on your last day


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> I usually do not come into this section because it leaves me crying every time.so i am sorry.


I know what you mean, when I read that someone has lost their treasured pet, their heartache jumps of the page and hits me, I feel their pain and I relive losing Koko all over again. I havent been on the forum much since she went, I usually end up getting upset. I'm sorry to hear you are still struggling too with losing your boy, it's been over a year, as you say, but we cant put time limits on our grief, we feel what we feel. Bless you. xxx


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> In the darkness i turned to go
> my last days done ill miss you so
> no time even to say goodbye
> or to lick the tears spilling from your eyes
> thats when i heard you call my name
> I knew right then i must turn back to ease your pain
> since ive got no voice with which to speak
> Its whispers in your dreams ill make
> ease your heart and rest your mind
> my time with you was the best of kind
> i couldnt have asked for a better friend
> weve shared our journey to the very end
> theres one final thing you need to know
> ill whisper in your ear before i go
> im leaving first to find the way
> so i can lead you back here on your last day


Beautiful poem. I really hope they our dogs knew how much of an impact they had on us. xx


----------



## Rott lover

snickypoo said:


> I know what you mean, when I read that someone has lost their treasured pet, their heartache jumps of the page and hits me, I feel their pain and I relive losing Koko all over again. I havent been on the forum much since she went, I usually end up getting upset. I'm sorry to hear you are still struggling too with losing your boy, it's been over a year, as you say, but we cant put time limits on our grief, we feel what we feel. Bless you. xxx


You are so right.I find most days fairly easy but then there are just some days that hit me like a sledgehammer between the eyes.I have never been affected like this with any other dog or animal but Oliver has really affected all aspects of me.Dont get me wrong I loved all my animals and have been sad when they were gone but this is something else.It could be just everything going on in my life right now too.Trying to buy a new house and with our new land lord we cant have a rott and that is the only dog we are interested in.So we are going through a lot right now and even though i miss and love Oliver so much i long for the companionship and the love of another dog.It is so hard to explain and yet so stressful all at the same time.


----------



## Rott lover

snickypoo said:


> Beautiful poem. I really hope they our dogs knew how much of an impact they had on us. xx


They knew.I whole hearted deep down just know that they always know.


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> You are so right.I find most days fairly easy but then there are just some days that hit me like a sledgehammer between the eyes.*I have never been affected like this with any other dog or animal but Oliver has really affected all aspects of me.Dont get me wrong I loved all my animals and have been sad when they were gone but this is something else.*It could be just everything going on in my life right now too.Trying to buy a new house and with our new land lord we cant have a rott and that is the only dog we are interested in.So we are going through a lot right now and even though i miss and love Oliver so much i long for the companionship and the love of another dog.It is so hard to explain and yet so stressful all at the same time.


 I know exactly what you mean, Koko was the light of my life and I have had some very dark days since she died, when she went she took a huge piece of me with her leaving a massive hole, my health has deteriorated now to the point where I cant walk more than a few feet without needing to lie down and get my breathe back so, for me to have another dog is out of the question,I couldn't give it the life it deserves, not that I feel that I ever could have another at the moment anyway, it would be like being unfaithful to her, if you know what I mean?

I really hope that soon lady luck smiles down on you and your situation becomes that you can give another Rottie a home, whenever this happens, one thing is obvious, he/she will be a very very lucky Rottie to end up with such loving Dad and Mum as you and your wife are, and I'm sure Oliver will approve. All the best xxx


----------



## Rott lover

I know the unfaithful feeling and felt that way for a very long time.Thank you for the kind words.I hope things look up for you as well.


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> I know the unfaithful feeling and felt that way for a very long time.Thank you for the kind words.I hope things look up for you as well.


Thank you, I hope you soon hear the patter of tiny (or massive) paws in a new home. Good luck xx


----------



## snickypoo

It's hard to believe a year has passed already, I miss and love you everyday, I hope you know how much you meant to me, you will be in my heart always. Love you Koko xxx


----------



## Charity

I was thinking of you last week when it was the first anniversary of my girl as I remember they went to Rainbow Bridge close together. It certainly doesn't seem a year. I always think the first anniversary is the worst. Sweet dreams Koko.


----------



## snickypoo

Charity said:


> I was thinking of you last week when it was the first anniversary of my girl as I remember they went to Rainbow Bridge close together. It certainly doesn't seem a year. I always think the first anniversary is the worst. Sweet dreams Koko.


Yes they did go to the bridge close together by a few days, I can remember telling Koko to look out for your little Smartie when she got there, sounds silly I know, I didn't want them to be on their own.
I can't believe this year has gone so fast, yet it feels like forever since she was here, if you know what I mean. Even though I have another dog, Luna, a beautiful husky who I absolutely adore, not a single day goes by that I don't miss Koko, she was my shadow for 11yrs, bless her, I think I'll always miss her, she was a very special girl. xx


----------



## Rott lover

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> when they are set free
> 
> free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
> They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
> wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
> they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
> always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
> day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
> chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
> always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
> no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
> movement comes easy just like a pup
> There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
> they want their loved ones to come see
> they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
> no longer in any of this worldly dangers
> their only want is to feel that hand upon their head
> to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
> for us to see them and call their name
> that we cant see them is just a shame
> they will be happy to know we continue to love
> their loyalty is to make us happy
> i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
> by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
> i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
> many many heart scars i will have
> they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
> on the day when the lord sets me free
> when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
> until then they will continue with the above


I have only just seen this RL, it's a beautiful poem, is it one of your own? I like it, it's very comforting, I really hope with all my heart that everything is as the poem says and our baby's are happy and healthy and just waiting for us to join them one day.❤❣❤


----------



## Rott lover

snickypoo said:


> I have only just seen this RL, it's a beautiful poem, is it one of your own? I like it, it's very comforting, I really hope with all my heart that everything is as the poem says and our baby's are happy and healthy and just waiting for us to join them one day.❤❣❤


Yes that is one that i did and is very personal and dear to my heart and was actually written for not only Oliver but for everyone.


----------



## Rott lover

snickypoo said:


> I have only just seen this RL, it's a beautiful poem, is it one of your own? I like it, it's very comforting, I really hope with all my heart that everything is as the poem says and our baby's are happy and healthy and just waiting for us to join them one day.❤❣❤


I have a lot of poems in the poetry section just as a clearing of my head kind of thing.


----------



## snickypoo

Rott lover said:


> Yes that is one that i did and is very personal and dear to my heart and was actually written for not only Oliver but for everyone.


It really gives you something to cling to when you are grieving, I think the poem is beautiful and heartfelt, you have definitely got a talent, I have read some of your others, Heart Dog is one of my favourites, I have that one written out and framed with a photo of Koko.
Some of the best poets and best poem's were inspired by heartbreak, that is so very sad isn't it? 
I know losing Oliver absolutely broke your heart and devastated you, but it brought out the poet in you, and the poems you wrote have helped me when I was heartbroken and lost, and I'm certain there are many more members on here who have found them a comfort too, it's like Oliver's Legacy, I hope you find comfort in knowing that you have helped others. xx Take care xx


----------



## Rott lover

snickypoo said:


> It really gives you something to cling to when you are grieving, I think the poem is beautiful and heartfelt, you have definitely got a talent, I have read some of your others, Heart Dog is one of my favourites, I have that one written out and framed with a photo of Koko.
> Some of the best poets and best poem's were inspired by heartbreak, that is so very sad isn't it?
> I know losing Oliver absolutely broke your heart and devastated you, but it brought out the poet in you, and the poems you wrote have helped me when I was heartbroken and lost, and I'm certain there are many more members on here who have found them a comfort too, it's like Oliver's Legacy, I hope you find comfort in knowing that you have helped others. xx Take care xx


I know they have helped many people and that does make me feel good that i have helped so many people through their grief and eased their pain.That poem was actually published in a news letter in the UK but i dont remember off the top of my head who did it.It was someone from the forum.I never thought to ask for a copy but it is what it is.I thank you for the many compliments and as i do everyone who does.It is an honer for me to help people when i can.


----------



## snickypoo

Another Christmas has gone by without you, still doesn't seem right that you are not here anymore, I love you Kokey, and miss you everyday xxx


----------



## Rott lover

I hear you there.It has been a couple of years and still a sad time for us.


----------



## snickypoo

Hi Rott Lover,
Christmas always magnifies the sadness of their absence doesn't it. Koko loved christmas, even though I have Luna now and she is great, I adore her, I still miss Koko, not a day goes by that I don't.  
I hope you and your partner are OK and your christmas wasn't all sadness, I'm sure Oliver wouldn't want you to be sad, as I'm sure Koko wouldn't want me to be sad either. 
I hope 2017 brings you all that you hope for for yourself. xxx


----------



## Colliebarmy

I know its hard but consider investing the love you had for Koko in a new pal, thousands need a forever home....


----------



## Colliebarmy

Rott lover said:


> I hear you there.It has been a couple of years and still a sad time for us.


17 years for us since our last dog passed....still miss her


----------



## snickypoo

Colliebarmy said:


> I know its hard but consider investing the love you had for Koko in a new pal, thousands need a forever home....


I was so broken when I lost Koko that I swore I wouldn't put myself through the pain of losing another, but when you consider the years of happiness and unconditional love a dog brings, it's worth it in the end. 
Luna is 7months old now and I couldn't love her more, and I know Koko would approve. ❤


----------



## Rott lover

It is really a strange thing.When Oliver passed and with the way it all went we were so devastated.We swore up and down we would never have another.shortly after the house we live in got sold and we had a new landlord.We were told we can not have a rott.No big deal we thought.However as the days and months went by we have reached the point where we so desperately want one but now we cant have one.Cruel fate seems to mach me lol.So now we are trying to find a house so we can have one lol.


----------

